# DRAW knife question



## bignorman (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello Everyone


















Can anyone tell me about this drawknife.. the only thing I can think of it and from what I can gather it could use different knives.. Maybe like a spokeshave
The holes are threaded

Antique Carriage Makers Router Draw Knife Shave


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Never seen anything like that. All draw knives I have seen just have handles on the ends of the blade. Are you sure that ain't a handlebar off an antique tricycle. ;-)


----------



## bignorman (Dec 7, 2014)

> Never seen anything like that. All draw knives I have seen just have handles on the ends of the blade. Are you sure that ain t a handlebar off an antique tricycle. ;-)
> 
> - papadan


HMMMM.. never thought of that.. actually I purchased 5 old drawknives and that was with it.. This it the only thing I found that was close… 
Carriage Makers Router Draw Knife


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Could be a draw knife that uses interchangeable blades, but it also could be for shaving hides. I think they call it a "currier" knife and/or it could be some type of "fleshing" knife used by trappers. Tanneries use the currier knife to thin down hides before they tan them. In example, a buffalo hide is like an inch thick and will not "tan" all the way thru, so it has to be thinned down to a reasonable thickness for the tan to work. These knives were sometimes used in place of each other because of similarity. I do taxidermy work and currently use {among other tools} a draw knife to flesh out deer capes.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Most of the hand routers I've seen have a surface that controls how deep the router blade can go. Usually the surface is wooden, with two round handles for pulling the router blade. Here's a link to an example:

www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=52609&cat=1,41182,48945


----------

